# DA pull on a big bore



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

For a long time I only had one gun that was DA/SA and that was my Beretta 92 in 9mm. I always hated that DA pull! I now have an HK .45 in the same set up and I have noticed that I don’t notice too much of a difference shooting the gun DA with the .45 round kicking so much. I really feel that I would have no problem carrying it with the hammer down. Has anyone else noticed this, moving up in calibers?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it's mainly the gun.

Once I changed the hammer spring on the Beretta 92FS i prev had, it made it easier. I have both a HK USP and USp compact (in 9mm) - the Da pulls on them are kinda heavy. But, I keep them cocked and locked, so it's not an issue.

I find the DA trigger on my P99c is not that heavy. Probably the lightest DA trigger pull I have felt on a DA/SA.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Be careful in making any modifications to you carry gun. It could really hurt you if you have to use it. I've been reading about a lot of cases when someone uses their gun in self defense and they get sued because they lighten the trigger pull. I’m doing this to my Glock 21c because I will never carry it, it’s to dam big. I think I’ll paste this over in the CCW thread also.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I've been reading about a lot of cases when someone uses their gun in self defense and they get sued because they lighten the trigger pull.


Can U provide some sources? I have seen this worry posted many times, and there have been threads on it on many other gun sites - But ultimately, the consensus on all those threads was that no one has even been sued because of this, but it COULD happen. I'd swear I read basically the same thing in a gun magazine some place.... Have never seen any truth to those stories prior to what you just stated...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I think it's mainly the gun.
> 
> Once I changed the hammer spring on the Beretta 92FS i prev had, it made it easier. I have both a HK USP and USp compact (in 9mm) - the Da pulls on them are kinda heavy. But, I keep them cocked and locked, so it's not an issue.
> 
> I find the DA trigger on my P99c is not that heavy. Probably the lightest DA trigger pull I have felt on a DA/SA.


Well what I mean by this is that my Beretta and HK have similar DA pulls. When I tug on the Beretta and only get the kick of the 9mm it kida seems awkward. But when I get the kick of the .45 it feels normal. Get what I am trying to get at?

I was practicing with the DA pull on my last range outing because when I was at home practicing on draw and dry fire, I found that a lot of times when I pull the gun and take off the safety I will accidentally de-cock the gun. This doesn't happen if I draw and aim with both hands seeing as how I have my other hand on the grip to stop my thumb from continuing down on the safety. But If I have to shoot one handed I was kinda wondering what would be best. Have you ever noticed this? Maybe I just need to do a little more practicing with it. But if I was in a high stress situation I don't know if I would be able to click the safety off and not accidentally de-cock it.

One other problem that I was thinking about was that if you held the switch in the de-cock position the gun will not fire. I head this happening to one LEO on another forum when he had to shoot.

Military SF units have been using HK's for a while successfully so I wonder how they will carry the pistol&#8230;


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

I kind of know what you mean. I'm not 21 yet and don't have a CCW and also never had an M9 (Beretta 92) but have shot a Taurus PT92 and it's basicly the same gun only a different name. I really didn't mind the DA trigger pull. I think it's a lot safer keeping the gun that way. It don't take long to thumb the hammer and aquire your target. Believe me I have tried and it's no big deal. I have also fired it from DA trigger mode and it's not hard at all either. I guess it's just a thing where you have to be familiar with your gun.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> I kind of know what you mean. I'm not 21 yet and don't have a CCW and also never had an M9 (Beretta 92) but have shot a Taurus PT92 and it's basicly the same gun only a different name. I really didn't mind the DA trigger pull. I think it's a lot safer keeping the gun that way. It don't take long to thumb the hammer and aquire your target. Believe me I have tried and it's no big deal. I have also fired it from DA trigger mode and it's not hard at all either. I guess it's just a thing where you have to be familiar with your gun.


Planning on thumbing the hammer back in a defensive situation is a recipe for disaster. Either carry condition 1, or plan on a DA first shot.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

+1 :supz:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Maser said:


> I'm not 21 yet and don't have a CCW and also never had an M9 (Beretta 92)


Get a little real world experience and check back with us.



Maser said:


> * It don't take long to thumb the hammer and aquire your target. Believe me I have tried and it's no big deal. *


Let me know how that works out when you really need that first shot under stress.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

2400 said:


> Maser said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not 21 yet and don't have a CCW and also never had an M9 (Beretta 92)
> ...


You know there are people that carry with out a round in the chamber...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Been my experience that if you walk hunting in the woods without a round in the chamber (rifle, pistol, revolver, shotgun) you will get real hungry before you kill something. :smt028


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

I was talking about target shooting. An HD situation I would use my revolver. Also, don't talk to me about real world experiences unless you know me in real life. It makes you look real bad on public forums.  :lol: :-D :roll:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> You know there are people that carry with out a round in the chamber...


Yes I do, and I wonder why they bother to carry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

2400 said:


> -gunut- said:
> 
> 
> > You know there are people that carry with out a round in the chamber...
> ...


Because maybe they don't want to shoot their hip off. :roll: Some people aren't educated enough to handle a condition 1 handgun. Who cares. As long as they're comfortable with what their shooting then just leave them alone. They know how to handle themselves.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> I was talking about target shooting. An HD situation I would use my revolver. Also, don't talk to me about real world experiences unless you know me in real life. It makes you look real bad on public forums.  :lol: :-D :roll:


 Well tell us about you real world experiance I always willing to listen to a not 21 yet, old experiance shooter. Might learn something. :-D As for how I will look. Well I old enough I really don't care what people think

If you carry a pistol not fully loaded or ready . Your asking to get killed. because its just false security.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, everyone has been civil so far, but I can see this getting bad in the future... Play nice :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok, everyone has been civil so far, but I can see this getting bad in the future... Play nice :-D


Yeah, I appologize. I just don't like people acting like they know me or my shooting skills when they know nothing about me. :roll:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

...


> You know there are people that carry with out a round in the chamber


Once again - recipe for disaster


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

So has anyone else with an HK experienced any of the things I talked about or have any advice?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I used to carry and fool with 1911s so much that the thumb safety usage comes easy. Some people leave their thumb on the thumb safety while firing. This never felt right to me on a 1911, and you are right - you can accidentally decock the USP if U do this.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

When I draw/fire my thumb on my strong hand turns over the safety, then continues past the safety lever to rest on the last knuckle/heel of my weak hand. Therefore I'll not decock the USP. That being said I've giving some very strong consideration to switching to a varient 9 detent plate for my USP. I've never been a fan of the extra wide extended safety levers on 1911s. It almost forces you ride the safety.

Does that make sense gunut???


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

ANother idea I forgot to mention is to go with the ambi safety. The off side lever will contact your hand way before it will decock.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wish I could get the wider safety on my HK compact (like the one on the fullsize USP) and also a hammer on my compact that can be easily cocked - the USPc has a bobbed hammer. That being said, I'll live w/ what I have because I am too cheap to pay the approx $200 that HK would charge if I sent it in. They are way over priced on their parts. Heck, I have heard that just the safety switch is like $80 from HK (for only the part). That's ridiculous.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> When I draw/fire my thumb on my strong hand turns over the safety, then continues past the safety lever to rest on the last knuckle/heel of my weak hand. Therefore I'll not decock the USP. That being said I've giving some very strong consideration to switching to a varient 9 detent plate for my USP. I've never been a fan of the extra wide extended safety levers on 1911s. It almost forces you ride the safety.
> 
> Does that make sense gunut???


Yeah I understand. IF I have two hands on the pistol it does not matter because my other hand stops it from de cocking. This only happens at times when I draw and shoot with one hand. I like resting my thumb on my safety. I got use to doing it with my 1911 and is very comfortable. I think I just need to practice with it more.

Notice the grip. My strong thumb rests on my weak nuckle and weak thumb sits aginst the frame just in front of the slide stop.
[IMG:648:486:bf9e5a1575]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSCN0378.jpg[/img:bf9e5a1575]


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> jwkimber45 said:
> 
> 
> > When I draw/fire my thumb on my strong hand turns over the safety, then continues past the safety lever to rest on the last knuckle/heel of my weak hand. Therefore I'll not decock the USP. That being said I've giving some very strong consideration to switching to a varient 9 detent plate for my USP. I've never been a fan of the extra wide extended safety levers on 1911s. It almost forces you ride the safety.
> ...


Exactly. Nice proper shooting grip BTW!!! See Maser, thats how you hold a handgun!!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like to put a finger from my left hand on the outside of the trigger guard - on the front of it. I started doing that about 5 years ago, and I find it works best for me. I'm so used to it now that when I try to shoot w/o doing that, I don't shoot as well.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I like to put a finger from my left hand on the outside of the trigger guard - on the front of it. I started doing that about 5 years ago, and I find it works best for me. I'm so used to it now that when I try to shoot w/o doing that, I don't shoot as well.


Yeah I have seen some people do that but have never tryed it my self. Maybe I should give it a try


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I find that it helps steady the gun - some guns even have checkering there.

Others say that it can pull the gun down when you fire. I guess it just depends on how U manage to do it - it may not be for everyone. I just tried it for fun once and have done it ever since - I think I started in 98 or 99 (doing that)...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I find that it helps steady the gun - some guns even have checkering there.
> 
> Others say that it can pull the gun down when you fire. I guess it just depends on how U manage to do it - it may not be for everyone. I just tried it for fun once and have done it ever since - I think I started in 98 or 99 (doing that)...


Yeah I will have to give that a try. Both my HK and Beretta have checkering there.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The only time I do not do that is if I am shooting my Glock 34 w/ the Glocklight attached...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> The only time I do not do that is if I am shooting my Glock 34 w/ the Glocklight attached...


Odviously


----------

